# 2950 john deere oil leak



## impala (Jun 25, 2011)

hi i have a 2950 john deere tractor with an oil leak under the cab it leaks a lot of oil even when parked any help would be great thank you so much


----------



## Rhc1978 (Jan 12, 2016)

Iam having the same problem , did you figure it out yet thanks


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Rhc1978 said:


> Iam having the same problem , did you figure it out yet thanks


Can you post a picture of the leaky area? Lots of possibilities under the cab.


----------

